# Red Gas



## Lily (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,
We are travelling to france,holland in our moterhome for about 2 weeks and only have room for 2 small red gas cylinders,is it true that these are hard to get there,could uses some advise.


----------



## Deleted member 2636 (Jul 17, 2008)

Nonexistent would probably be a better description. Most people would take a set of adapters so that they could use Continental cylinders.
If you have the little 6kg cylinders than I would have thought that 2 of those should last you for 2 weeks.
I find that a 6kg lasts me for a whole year


----------



## Belgian (Jul 17, 2008)

Lily said:


> Hi,
> We are travelling to france,holland in our moterhome for about 2 weeks and only have room for 2 small red gas cylinders,is it true that these are hard to get there,could uses some advise.


Hi,
These are not only hard to get overhere; it is merely *impossible* to have them swapped on the continent. Best thing you can do: take 1 full bottle with you (so you have spare room) and buy a small bottle in France at a supermarket. They have regurarly promotions on all brands. 
Maybe the best buy is a 'cube' by Shell, you can change them not only in France but also in Belgium, the Netherlands and most of Germany. These are alumiunium bottles in a square plastic coat. They have a special clip-on adapter; propane and butane. These are a bit more compact than the 10kg bottles so may fit in your locker. I generally do about 3 weeks with one.
Or you may also use the wide spread smaller blue 'camping-gaz' bottles.


----------



## Belgian (Jul 17, 2008)

*Cube*

Dimensions of a Cube: height 39 cm (with adaptor on), widht: 29 cm. Netto 5kg gas. Price: about 13€ (but raising!)


----------



## Lily (Jul 17, 2008)

*Thank you*

To both of you many thanks,you may have saved our hoilday,I am going to go and look at the gas cylinders to double check.


----------



## wildman (Jul 17, 2008)

you can refill your own red propane bottles at any LPG station if you take an adapter (for sale on ebay)


----------



## tresrikay (Jul 17, 2008)

wildman said:


> you can refill your own red propane bottles at any LPG station if you take an adapter (for sale on ebay)



Ebay is very irresponsible selling these adaptors. A gas bottle can only be filled to 80% of its capacity, if it is over filled then the liquid has not enough room to turn into a gas, it would therefore be channelled to the appliance in a liqiud form and upon reaching the gas jet would then expand to its gaseous state at immense pressure and a flame thrower would be the result No appliance no van and probably only burnt bits of you. If you want refillable you have to have a special tank made or fit Gaslow. They only fill to 80% and have an safety cut off valve.


----------



## Belgian (Jul 17, 2008)

wildman said:


> you can refill your own red propane bottles at any LPG station if you take an adapter (for sale on ebay)


Please don't do that. Your MH could end as a pile of ashes !!! Here on the continent LPG stations refuse to fill up portables bottles for safety reasons.(even Gaslow). 
Play it safe and buy a butane bottle in France.


----------



## Belgian (Jul 17, 2008)

About the cube:
http://www.shellgas.be/index.html?page=126&lang=en
it states:
_Travelling with the Cube
Shell GAS is part of the Royal Dutch Shell Group, one of the largest companies in the world. Shell GAS itself is present in over 60 countries around the world. This means that wherever you are going on holidays, you are likely to find us.

If you are using the Cube, for instance for camping or caravanning, you will be pleased to know that other Shell GAS countries will allow you to buy a refill without any further hassle. Today you can buy a refill at most of Butagaz’s 38.000 points of sale in France as well as any of Shell GAS Portugal’s resellers. More countries will soon join, so please visit us again in the future.If you are using a traditional bottle, you will need to buy a local supply. Please click on through to find Shell GAS in the countries where you’re heading._
(I have NO shares in this company - I have no shares at all )
Yours


----------

